# FartinInTheTub's 1999 528i Build Log



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

I'm starting this build log now and will be adding pictures as I go. This coming Friday is when I'll start adding true build pics. Nothing fancy... just a simple clean install for some good SQ.

Here is the layout...










The 900/5 will be running the 2-way pillars with 100x2 to the Morel MT23 tweeters and 100x2 to the AP XR3M drivers. I'll be using a Coustic XM3 crossover between my mids and tweeters to free up 2 channels for rear fill on the MS8. The PG ZX475ti will be bridged at 250x2 to the Dynaudio MW160 midbass in the stock door locations. The 900/5 will also be giving the Ultimo SC12 500 watts.


----------



## GavGT (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice start! Been following you're pillar build as you know, will be interesting to see what you do/change. I've just decided i'm going to upgrade my Diamond componants to Morel Hybrid ovation 6" with the mt-22 tweeter, i'm interested to hear your opinion on the Morel stuff. 

Gav


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Looks like a nice list of equipment going into a nice car. I'm subscribing for updates.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

lu lu lu lu luving it  great job mate. i feel like me and you are going down the same path at the same time, wish you lived closer so we could work with each other  i'm getting very excited now that i'm finily pulling off the old equipment in my car  just osld my h700 unit.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2011)

Will be following with interest as I'm considering a similar list of drivers in my install 

[email protected]


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Just a question, but why the MS8 if you have a DRZ?


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

i think hes gonna use it for his cross over so he can add rears.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

chefhow said:


> Just a question, but why the MS8 if you have a DRZ?


I am not very good at tuning for one thing and Eviling is right... I wanted to be able to have rear fill. I know most people think it unnecessary but I like it. I also like the ease of use when it comes to the MS8.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Just thought I'd ask.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

chefhow said:


> Just thought I'd ask.


Yeh... I appreciate your input on things. Really helped me out so far, thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2011)

Just curious have you run the Dyns and morel MT23s as a two way front End? And if you did What were your crossover points/slopes?
I have a set of MT23s and was thinking of running them with Dynaudio MW 162GTs in my install 

[email protected]


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Just curious have you run the Dyns and morel MT23s as a two way front End? And if you did What were your crossover points/slopes?
> I have a set of MT23s and was thinking of running them with Dynaudio MW 162GTs in my install
> 
> [email protected]


I did yes... Very nice. I had them crossed at 60-3500 on the Dyns and the Morels 3500 and up. My door locations are less than ideal... that's why I decided to go three way. Good luck with your setup.


----------



## Winno (May 3, 2011)

Looks like a nice bit of kit.
I know most of what you have well as I've got a similar system going into my JDM Honda Odyssey.

It's a shame you need that MS-8 because the Clarion's processing is very very good.
I did a comparison in a friend's system with a Bit1 from DRZ, and then no Bit1 - the difference was very noticeable.

And with the XR3M's are you sure you'll need tweeters?
I've had a full 3 way Morel set up before with MT23's (a superb tweeter btw). My XR3M's are a day or so away from my front door and word has it that top end is good enough to not need tweeters.
You could always run the tweeters in parallel from the mids with a simple capacitor and resistor set up in series from say 8kHz if you needed to, and this would free up two channels on your amps.

If you don't need tweeters at all, you're up for all the benefits (imaging, etc) of what is essentially a single point source front stage.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Winno said:


> Looks like a nice bit of kit.
> I know most of what you have well as I've got a similar system going into my JDM Honda Odyssey.
> 
> It's a shame you need that MS-8 because the Clarion's processing is very very good.
> ...


As for the DRZ and MS8 combo... The MS8 doesnt take anything away from the DRZ. I'm choosing to use the MS8 because the DRZ only goes up to 18db slopes and I want 24db. also... I love the auto tuning of the MS8! Very easy and VERY effective! especially for someone like me who sucks at tuning. The ability to have rear fill is also a factor in having the MS8.
When it comes to using tweeters or not using tweeters I chose wisely. I played with the XR3m drivers without a tweeter, then added the MT23s and the top end had much more sparkle and "air". The detail was much more pronounced as well. I'll be running the AP drivers to 6K then let the Morels take over from there. I considered using a capacitor but feel that the Coustic XM3 between the mid and tweet will let me fine tune things better while freeing up 2 channels for rear fill. thank you for the input I appreciate it.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

FartinInTheTub said:


> Yeh... I appreciate your input on things. Really helped me out so far, thank you.


Not a problem at all, I do what I can. If you have any other questions on the XR's just let me know


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2011)

FartinInTheTub said:


> I did yes... Very nice. I had them crossed at 60-3500 on the Dyns and the Morels 3500 and up. My door locations are less than ideal... that's why I decided to go three way. Good luck with your setup.


Thanks for the input I was thinking along the lines of 55hz and 3500hz as a good starting point when setting up and this has reinforced my thoughts 

[email protected]


----------



## ganesht (Oct 13, 2008)

are you going to run the sub in a sealed box firing through the skipass?


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

ganesht said:


> are you going to run the sub in a sealed box firing through the skipass?


Nope. I have fold down rear seats so bass making it through to the cabin is not an issue. I understand what you mean though and I appreciate the input.


----------



## ganesht (Oct 13, 2008)

FartinInTheTub said:


> Nope. I have fold down rear seats so bass making it through to the cabin is not an issue. I understand what you mean though and I appreciate the input.


Nice, i can't wait to see your system progress!

a bit OT but how many miles are on your car? and have you done any drive train mods/maintenance?

my e39's got 243k miles and going stong, m52 power ftw!


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

ganesht said:


> Nice, i can't wait to see your system progress!
> 
> a bit OT but how many miles are on your car? and have you done any drive train mods/maintenance?
> 
> my e39's got 243k miles and going stong, m52 power ftw!


115k. I am considering doing some research on my drive train... been feeling a little bumpy lately and it seems to pull a LiL when I brake.


----------



## redbaronace (Sep 27, 2011)

nice setup. Hope to hear it someday.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## ganesht (Oct 13, 2008)

FartinInTheTub said:


> 115k. I am considering doing some research on my drive train... been feeling a little bumpy lately and it seems to pull a LiL when I brake.


do you have any of the car's service history? are you on any of the bimmer forums?


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

ganesht said:


> do you have any of the car's service history? are you on any of the bimmer forums?


I'm on Bimmerforums but haven't been there much. Lately I replaced my plugs, Cleaned the MAF, Did the VANOS seals, fuel filter, all other filters. Will probably do some small suspension things soon.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

eviling said:


>


Can't add any pics til this weekend when I get this done.


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

Like how you've use the MS-8, some good ideas for my build!


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Some vitamins A/B and D. Mounted the amps to the amp rack. I'll be mounting them under the parcel shelf. The PG has an internal fan and the HDs are pretty stable under the parcel shelf. It's friggin dark out right now so I'm going to pull the car into the garage and do a little work. Should be done tomorrow.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Changed things up a little to simplify thngs. Using the 900/5 to run my mids, tweets and sub... The Zapco Z300 is running the Dyn midbass. This will be mounted underneath the parcel shelf. I'll be controlling all interior speakers with the MS-8... The subwoofer will be handles by the DRZ. This gives me enough channels on the MS-8 to run a 3-way frontstage w/rearfill. Thanks for the suggestion Erik(Soundjunkie)! Now that my channel situation is worked out I'll be able to finish this up and update this build log accordingly. Thanks for being patient!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Great choice on your three way, looking forward to your review.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> Great choice on your three way, looking forward to your review.


Thank you sir. Overall it's a very natural sound. Here's a few pics of my pillars. They house AP XR3M drivers along with Morel MT23 tweeters.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I can't get past how much those look like my pods  only better  wish i could hear how they sound. from you're take on them, i imagine they sounded much better than my setup, but you have better drivers than i had in my setup also, i had scanspeak 10f's and sb neo domes. althought their both great drivers


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

I like what did to the pillars. Did this all yourself? If so, good job.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

robert_wrath said:


> I like what did to the pillars. Did this all yourself? If so, good job.


Yeh... Built the pillars myself. Took a few trys but they turned out good.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Here's a few more pics. 

This what it looks like if you bend down and look straight in. From normal view you don't see any wires whatsoever.









I mounted the MS8 in the factory changer compartment in the left side of the trunk. I have since added more zip ties and cleaned it up a little.









The yellow top I had in there was too small and was on it's last legs. I purchased a new oem size duralast battery to replace it. I also shortened the 1/0 gauge wire to clean things up in the battery compartment. Sitting at 14.1 with the car running... nice!


















More pics to come.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

One of my Morel tweeters died so until I find a replacement I'm running the widebanders from 300+. It's missing some top end detail but sounds good for now. In the video you can't really hear the dynamics... I mean after all it's a cell phone video.


Taking a listen - YouTube


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

There was some guy selling a pair of the H-Audio Enigmas in the Classifieds. They would probably be a real good match for you.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Where did mw160s go? Curious to see location/install.

Thanks.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Mless5 said:


> Where did mw160s go? Curious to see location/install.
> 
> Thanks.


They're in the stock door locations.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Those XR3's are great.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

wdemetrius1 said:


> Those XR3's are great.


I agree... fantastic mids.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Replaced the Morel MT23 tweeters with Scanspeak Illuminator D3004/602000 tweeters. Had to color match them  I'm going to reinstall my pillars today and get this thing tuned.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice! Can't wait to hear your impression of them. I've got the same ones waiting to be installed in my car.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Got the pillars installed! Did a tune at 60-300 midbass, 300-6000 mids, 6000+ tweeters. Tomorrow I'll be switching the mids to 300-8000... That's where it sounded best with the Morels so I'll use that as a starting point. I color matched the Scans to match the pillars. Taped and sprayed the flange of the tweeter... I used a q-tip and hand painted the grille. My first impression of the scans is that they are unbelievably accurate with zero fatigue. The cymbals are more pronounced and detailed than when the Morels were installed. Don't get me wrong, the MT23s are excellent!... I just think that the Scans take it even a step higher. Here's a few pictures of where they're livin. Can't wait to get things all tuned up!


----------



## Stück (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey man, fellow E39 owner here!

I've been watching your pillars build and waiting for you to post a straight on shot from the front of the car to see how they look from the front of the hood above the emblem... you haven't done so, so here is me asking!

I'm also curious if you could post a link to the exact flocking kit & color you used?


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks good.... Really really good!


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Stück said:


> Hey man, fellow E39 owner here!
> 
> I've been watching your pillars build and waiting for you to post a straight on shot from the front of the car to see how they look from the front of the hood above the emblem... you haven't done so, so here is me asking!
> 
> I'm also curious if you could post a link to the exact flocking kit & color you used?


Will do tomorrow.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

danno14 said:


> Looks good.... Really really good!


Thank you sir!


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Taking another listen - YouTube

Another listen with the Scans added. Havent tuned things yet so be warned.


----------



## Stück (Jul 3, 2011)

FartinInTheTub said:


> Taking another listen - YouTube
> 
> Another listen with the Scans added. Havent tuned things yet so be warned.


Whatcha listening too? Sounds damn good, especially considering the recording device.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Stück said:


> Whatcha listening too? Sounds damn good, especially considering the recording device.


Track 6 on the Focal #1 disc. Recording with a cell phone really masks how nice it sounds. I can actually feel and hear the drumsticks and medals striking the skins. I'm working on bettering my midbass and setting things up right... I'll keep the thread updated with my progress.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Stück said:


> Hey man, fellow E39 owner here!
> 
> I've been watching your pillars build and waiting for you to post a straight on shot from the front of the car to see how they look from the front of the hood above the emblem... you haven't done so, so here is me asking!
> 
> I'm also curious if you could post a link to the exact flocking kit & color you used?


Here's the pic you wanted. Sorry about how dark it is... It was dark outside. As for the flocking it's color "silver" from their Nylon flocking... Here's the link... The color is silver Grey.

http://www.donjer.com/order.htm#Rayon Mini Flocker Kit


----------



## Stück (Jul 3, 2011)

Bummer the Focal disc links are down, Gumn't done got it. 

Thanks for the pic and the flocking link. I'm still not 100% I'm going to build the pillars, I just concerned about the outwardly obvious display as the car is parked outside most times.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Here I have mounted both amplifiers to the amp rack. The rack will be mounted under the parcel shelf to maximize space in the trunk. The rack is coated with a few layers of bedliner and I applied two layers of damplifier to the back to minimize any vibrations once it's mounted. The split loom pictured is just for added support for the power wires.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

This will give you an idea of what the amps look like when looking in the trunk. I'm not finished yet but as you can see it doesn't take up much room. Sorry about the folded down back seat.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)




----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

FartinInTheTub said:


>


Man, that's a clean looking trunk. Good job :thumbsup:.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Mirage_Man said:


> Man, that's a clean looking trunk. Good job :thumbsup:.


Thank you sir.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

If you want to take it to the next level, fiberglass a sub enclosure into the side of the trunk


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

trojan fan said:


> If you want to take it to the next level, fiberglass a sub enclosure into the side of the trunk


I know all about that. 

BTW how are you liking those scan tweets FITT?


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

trojan fan said:


> If you want to take it to the next level, fiberglass a sub enclosure into the side of the trunk


Its funny that you mention that. I'm actually planning a fiberglass enclosure on the right hand side of my trunk... that'll clean things up. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

FartinInTheTub said:


> Its funny that you mention that. I'm actually planning a fiberglass enclosure on the right hand side of my trunk... that'll clean things up. Thanks for the suggestion.


If you're not already a member I highly suggest joining fiberglassforums. There's a ton of helpful info and people over there when in comes to glassing and fabrication.


----------



## ganesht (Oct 13, 2008)

Are those p39 headlights?




Stück said:


> Bummer the Focal disc links are down, Gumn't done got it.


The first 3 disks can be found on TPB


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

FartinInTheTub said:


> Its funny that you mention that. I'm actually planning a fiberglass enclosure on the right hand side of my trunk... that'll clean things up. Thanks for the suggestion.


Your welcome ....your build has evolved rather nicely :beerchug:

Keep us updated


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Decided to boost the signal to the X-Ion amplifiers. The MS8 puts out 2 volts... These will be installed after the MS8 and before the amps. I really feel these are needed. I got a little bored with the labeler. I plan on using labels for all of the rcas and speaker wires to reduce any confusion or mistakes.


----------



## raresvintea (Sep 17, 2010)

clarion i think that gives you more than 2V. Pay attention because each connection and each device introduce noise... 

I don't think that you need a processor, but it's your deccision! :laugh:


----------



## Misanthropic (Apr 8, 2010)

I really need to stop coming on here and looking at build logs.... I swear I am going to end up building my trunk 10 times before I settle on something. Super clean install here. Very nice work.
Now... Tell me how I can fit a c2k 4.0, Zapco Ref 1100.1, a p9-deq, a twister f2 190, and my symbilink and power distribution on the underside of my rear deck
On a side note, how do those new X-Ion amps sound? I have heard nothing but good things.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

raresvintea said:


> clarion i think that gives you more than 2V. Pay attention because each connection and each device introduce noise...
> 
> I don't think that you need a processor, but it's your deccision! :laugh:


My DRZ only has 18db slopes... I like to utilize steeper slopes in certain areas. As for the output voltage the Clarion does put out around 2v... The MS8 takes whatever voltage is inputed and outputs 2v to the amps. My amps need a hotter signal and the line drivers will make that happen.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Misanthropic said:


> I really need to stop coming on here and looking at build logs.... I swear I am going to end up building my trunk 10 times before I settle on something. Super clean install here. Very nice work.
> Now... Tell me how I can fit a c2k 4.0, Zapco Ref 1100.1, a p9-deq, a twister f2 190, and my symbilink and power distribution on the underside of my rear deck
> On a side note, how do those new X-Ion amps sound? I have heard nothing but good things.


Good luck on that one! lol. also.. Did you buy the Twister 190 off eBay? I was going to pick one up on there but it sold... Wasn't sure if it was you that snagged it.


----------



## Misanthropic (Apr 8, 2010)

FartinInTheTub said:


> Good luck on that one! lol. also.. Did you buy the Twister 190 off eBay? I was going to pick one up on there but it sold... Wasn't sure if it was you that snagged it.


Nope grabbed one up on here, clad in di noc CF, for 150$ shipped off of East Coast Customz. Such a small footprint for such a beastly output. I hope my Krx3 midbasses like it.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Misanthropic said:


> Nope grabbed one up on here, clad in di noc CF, for 150$ shipped off of East Coast Customz. Such a small footprint for such a beastly output. I hope my Krx3 midbasses like it.


There was a minty one on ebay for 105 shipped... I should have bought it for future use.


----------



## Misanthropic (Apr 8, 2010)

FartinInTheTub said:


> There was a minty one on ebay for 105 shipped... I should have bought it for future use.


Thats a steal!


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Added the Matrix and PG line drivers today... Wow! My dynamics and headroom went through the roof! Anyone who is using the X-Ion amps with the MS8 I strongly suggest a line driver to achieve their full potential. I will post pics shortly.


----------



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

I’m not sure if I’m reading your build log correctly, but from what I’ve gathered you are running your front 3 way stage active and the rear fill through the MS-8, and the sub off your deck? Do you have any delay/timing issues with the sub?


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

southpawskater said:


> I’m not sure if I’m reading your build log correctly, but from what I’ve gathered you are running your front 3 way stage active and the rear fill through the MS-8, and the sub off your deck? Do you have any delay/timing issues with the sub?


No delays at all. The Morel blends well with the frontstage and doesn't need the ms8s help. Erik(Soundjunkie) suggested this and it works great!


----------



## unemployedconsumer (Sep 24, 2010)

Another ms8 related question. Do you have it set up that way with logic 7 on or off? Just curious.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

unemployedconsumer said:


> Another ms8 related question. Do you have it set up that way with logic 7 on or off? Just curious.


I have logic7 off. I'm not using a center channel.


----------



## perfecxionx (Sep 4, 2009)

how did you wrap those pillars so well? is there a trick to covering such a curved shape without getting wrinkles or folds? what type of glue did u use


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

perfecxionx said:


> how did you wrap those pillars so well? is there a trick to covering such a curved shape without getting wrinkles or folds? what type of glue did u use


They're not wrapped  They're flocked. A flocking kit costs around 35 bucks shipped. It'll have enough to flock 4-5 sets of pillars.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

FartinInTheTub said:


> I have logic7 off. I'm not using a center channel.



Aren't you using rear fill? 

I have no center also. With rear speakers and L7 on, my system sounds much better than with L7 off and no rears.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Salami said:


> Aren't you using rear fill?
> 
> I have no center also. With rear speakers and L7 on, my system sounds much better than with L7 off and no rears.


I have a 3-way frontstage with rear fill. I have logic7 off. My stereo sounds funny with logic7 on when I don't have a center channel.


----------



## perfecxionx (Sep 4, 2009)

sorry, but what is a flocking kit?


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

FartinInTheTub said:


> I have a 3-way frontstage with rear fill. I have logic7 off. My stereo sounds funny with logic7 on when I don't have a center channel.



Weird. Mine sounds funny when I turn off the L7.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

UPDATE:

I got rid of the MS8. I'm now using the DRZ's processing running my 3-way frontstage and sub. I think it sounds more pure and clean. I felt that with the MS8 my music had a sort of 'veil" over it. I'm very happy so far! Now if I can just get the time alignment down.  I'll post a few pics in the next few days.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Like!! I just picked up an e39 530i. Anything I should know before I start my build?


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

chefhow said:


> Like!! I just picked up an e39 530i. Anything I should know before I start my build?


Make sure you put the midbass in the kickpanel area... the door is not a good option. I'm going to move mine to the kicks. Would love to see what you do with an e39


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

chefhow said:


> Like!! I just picked up an e39 530i. Anything I should know before I start my build?


Horn those mids  

Kelvin


----------



## aznbo187 (Jun 21, 2011)

Great built Fart!

Love, love the A-pillars! Bummed that there isn't a DIY on it, I think these are the best I've seen. You wouldn't happen to be making another one, would ya! 

Also, I'm planning to install my L6's in my kicks too, did you ever go through with that? Curious to see what you came up with!


----------

